# [BRU] Brunei | road infrastructure



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

Brunei National Roads System (Malay; Sistem Jalan Kebangsaan Brunei: Jawi; سيستم جالن كبڠسأن بروني) is the main national road network in Brunei. It was built and maintained by the Public Works Department of Brunei (JKRB).



*List of roads and highways*:cheers:

Highways

2 - Tutong-Muara Highway (Tutong - Jerudong - Muara) 
-- - Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah Highway (Madang - Bandar Seri Begawan) 
-- - Tungku Link (Jerudong - Jalan Tungku) 
-- - Berakas Highway (Berakas - Madang - Manggis - Bandar Seri Begawan) 
-- - Brunei Airport Highway (Berakas Highway - Brunei International Airport) 
-- - Kuala Belait Highway (Kampung Sungai Teraban - Kampung Lumut) 
-- - Salambigar Highway 

Roads
1 - Pan Borneo Highway (Kuala Belait - Seria - Tutong - Bandar Seri Begawan) 
-- - Jalan Serasa (Muara - Serasa) 
-- - Jalan Muara (Bandar Seri Begawan - Muara)


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

*Pan Borneo Highway*

Pan Borneo Highway (Lebuhraya Pan Borneo: ليبوهراي ڤن بورنيو), also known as Trans Borneo Highway, (Lebuhraya Trans Borneo: ليبوهراي ترنس بورنيو), (Federal route for Sarawak and for Sabah, National route 1 for Brunei) is a network of federal roads connecting Sarawak, Brunei and Sabah. The Pan Borneo Highway project is a joint project between the governments of Brunei and Malaysia. The project started as soon as Sarawak and Sabah joined the federation of Malaysia in 1963. The lack of a road network system in Sarawak was the main factor of the construction. The section that connects Sarawak, Sabah and Brunei is the Lawas - Temburong (Brunei) stretch, completed in 1997. The completion of the stretch made traveling by car from Kuching to Kota Kinabalu possible. However, the government continues to build newer sections to connect rural areas in Sarawak.

The length of the entire highway system is expected to be about 1047.18 km. As of 2002, about 997.18 km or 95.2% of the highway has been completed. The Tenom - Sipitang section, completed in 2006, is the newest section of the highway. The construction of the final section from Kalabakan to Sepulut is expected to begin in 2008, therefore the entire Pan Borneo Highway is expected to be fully completed within the Ninth Malaysia Plan period.

The standards of Pan Borneo Highway
In general, the Pan Borneo Highway uses the same standards used in the Malaysian federal roads. However, the coding system used in the highway is different from other federal roads. The syntax for Pan Borneo Highway codes is xx-yy, where xx is the route number and yy is the section code. For example in Sibu, Sarawak.




[edit] The route
The official route for the highway actually begins at Miri, and it continues north towards Brunei, Limbang and Lawas in Sarawak, into Sabah via Sindumin, and onto Sipitang, Beaufort, Papar, Kota Kinabalu, Sandakan, Lahad Datu, Tawau and ends at Serudong on the Sabah/East Kalimantan border. The highway also extends southwards from Miri towards Bintulu, Sibu and Kuching, and ends at Sematan on the West Kalimantan/Sarawak border.[1]


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

The grand highway leading into Bandar Seri Begawan.








It passes by the equally grand mosque, the new-ish Jame’ ‘Asr Hassanil Bolkiah.








Now we head out of town, towards Tutong and the west.








This is the only interstate (or shall I say, intercountry) highway in Brunei, linking Muara at the eastern tip to Kuala Belait and the Malaysian border at the western end.









The main street of Tutong …








… where two Chinese kopitiams are still open for business. Note the Jawi scripts.


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

Brunei to Miri Highway, Miri, Malaysia


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

Traffic police in action

Royal Brunei Police Force (RBPF) Traffic Department personnel seen directing traffic during a forest fire outbreak in Muara-Tutong Highway. Also seen is their new Chevrolet Epica patrol car with JSKLL sign at its bonnet which indicates the car is from traffic department.


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

Rules for trishaw riders, Brunei, 1980s










An excerpt from the Brunei Highway Code. It was still being used in the 1980s but was probably originally published a lot earler.


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## sirfreelancealot (Jul 26, 2010)

The roads, probably due to the markings, look quite British but neater.


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

This thread is weird.


----------



## Hezery99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Notice the speed limit of 100 km/h at Tungku Link.










The signboard reads: Jalanraya Berkembar Di Hadapan (Dual Carriageway Ahead).










The stretch of the single-carriageway Pan Borneo Highway from Miri to Kuala Belait. It seems that the motorway sign is used to mark the motorways and dual-carriageways.










A forest fire at Tutong-Muara Highway.


----------



## Hezery99 (Jul 3, 2008)

A very beautiful sight. Seems to be Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah Highway.










Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah Highway near Gadong.


----------



## Hezery99 (Jul 3, 2008)

It seems that the main highways in Brunei are more like divided highways rather than motorways. Most probably due to the small population size in Brunei, which makes construction of long access-controlled motorways less economic, though Brunei is rich of oil.


----------



## Hezery99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumut - Kuala Belait Highway

Credits to: Pejabat Pengajian Islam Daerah Belait (Belait District Islamic Studies Office)


----------



## Hezery99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sultan Hassanal Bolkiah Highway


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Sungai Brunei Bridge*

The construction of the Sungai Brunei Bridge began this week.

specs;

* cost: $ 139 million
* main span: 300 m
* pylon height: 157 m
* construction: 2014-2016
* constructor: Daelim Industries (South Korea)

render:


----------



## Kapuas (Jan 29, 2014)

*Temburong bridge ready 2018*









Preliminary artistic impression of bridge linking the districts of Temburong and Brunei-Muara on the Temburong side. Picture: Courtesy of Arup Group 


THE long-awaited bridge connecting Temburong to Brunei-Muara is expected to be ready by 2018 under a fast-track programme, following the awarding of contracts for the project's initial assessments yesterday.

Arup Group was appointed the civil and structural consultant for the 30km bridge, led by a Prince Philip gold medallist for 2012, Naeem Hussain. The award-winning firm's portfolio includes the Sydney Opera House, Beijing's Olympic Stadium and Stonecutters Bridge.

"We will undertake the task with the same dedication and excellence that our firm has been doing for other equally renowned projects. This project is undertaken under a fast-track programme to meet the very important symbolic physical connection between Brunei-Muara and Temburong in 2018," said the Director of Infrastructure at Arup Group, Dr KK Yin.

He explained that *the proposed link will cover approximately 30 km, with 14 km crossing Brunei Bay*, which is expected to become an iconic landmark upon its completion in five years' time.

*The link will start from an interchange at Jalan Penghubung Mentiri through a series of tunnels within Bukit Subok, before crossing the scenic Brunei Bay.

From the first navigation span, the Brunei Channel Bridge, the link will skirt between Pulau Pepatan and Baru-Baru, coming to the second navigation span, the Eastern Channel Bridge, leading up to landfall at the Temburong side and the final connection to Jalan Labu.*

The construction will be divided into a series of packages with the first tender slated for the fourth quarter of 2013. Dr Yin said details of the divisions are being finalised by the Ministry of Development.

"This project will provide opportunities for local professionals to be involved and to acquire experience in the construction and maintenance of various sectors of the bridge. There will be downstream benefits in terms of employment, services, trading and real estate," said the representative from Arup Group.

The Minister of Development, Yang Berhormat Pehin Orang Kaya Indera Pahlawan Dato Seri Setia Hj Suyoi Hj Osman, estimated that *travel between Temburong and Brunei-Muara via the bridge will take 30 to 40 minutes. Presently, the only mode of public transportation between the two districts is by boat.*

"Since this bridge will become a landmark for Brunei and as it is a mega project for the Ministry of Development, (we) will ensure that all aspects of the bridge project will incorporate Bruneian characteristics reflecting a work of engineering, which we can be proud of," said the minister.

A ceremony was held at the ministry yesterday to mark the awarding of contracts to Arup Group and six local firms. The comprehensive environmental impact assessment will be carried out by MWH Consultant, while Teca (B) Sdn Bhd will conduct the soil investigation works.

Four surveyors — Taib Said, Bersatu Consultants, Perunding Services (B) and CMK Consultants — signed contracts for the geophysical marine and land surveying of Temburong and Brunei-Muara.

The Brunei Times


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ That report is 1.5 years old...


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd love to rent a car and drive in Brunei someday =)


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ just tell someone you're a mechanic for the Sultan and you need to road-test one of his Ferrari pick-up trucks or similar :lol:


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ just tell someone you're a mechanic for the Sultan and you need to road-test one of his Ferrari pick-up trucks or similar :lol:


Haha.

Though AVIS Brunei offers self-drive car rentals (from BSB Airport) =)


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

An interesting driving video from Brunei International Airport to Bandar Seri Begawan, the road layout and road signs are identical to Singapore :cheers:


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Jerudong - Tungku Highway*

The road was completed in March last year



















Brunei Times


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Driving in Brunei*


----------



## dekechemist (Feb 12, 2008)

wuah bagus banar eh jalan raya sana Brunei, macam di Singapura


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Temburong Bridge*

The new 26 kilometer long Temburong Bridge will open temporarily daily from 6 a.m. to 10 p.m., starting on 17 March. This is due to border restrictions because of the coronavirus. The bridge links both parts of Brunei so travel doesn't require a trip through Malaysia. 

There are still some works left and I assume an official opening will be done later this year.

Article: https://www.theborneopost.com/2020/...e-to-ease-travel-ciq-opening-hours-shortened/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sultan Haji Omar Ali Saifuddien Bridge*
30 kilometres (19 mi) long. It connects Mengkubau and Sungai Besar in Brunei-Muara District with Labu Estate in Temburong District. 
































SOAS Bridge, Brunei Darussalam. by Taufiq Minallah, on Flickr


----------

